# Surrogacy at La Vita Felice centre in Ukraine



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

We used this centre and clinic and now my tummy mummy is now in her 7 month of pregnancy.     with our baby daughter

if anyone has any questions about the process. feel free to get in contact.. 

good luck on your own journey xxxxxxxx


----------



## SandraNL (Jun 11, 2010)

You are very lucky and congratulations! We unfortunately had very negative experiences with them an dediced to stop with them.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

sorry to hear you had a bad experience.... i think it is important to hear the bad and good experiences so thankyou for your post

kiera19


----------

